# I think my lake is stunted



## MogadoreRez87 (Feb 14, 2009)

I don't know about any of you guys but this is probably my worst season for keeper size Panfish in mogadore. I get decent numbers but the size just isn't there. A combination of the lake going to sh&t when the state took over and a lack of preditor fish ( muskie-pike,,).


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Go somewhere else.


----------



## MogadoreRez87 (Feb 14, 2009)

Nice tip


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

I just can't catch nice fish this season. I can catch dinks all day, most days anyway... It's been rough for me.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

MogadoreRez87 said:


> I don't know about any of you guys but this is probably my worst season for keeper size Panfish in mogadore. I get decent numbers but the size just isn't there. A combination of the lake going to sh&t when the state took over and a lack of preditor fish ( muskie-pike,,).


When u do find them good ones don't tell bait shops or social media! Sad what I used to hear bout that lake from ole buddies considered the best in the state for panfish


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Go catch musky from West Branch and stop by Moggy and put them in this summer.


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Aug another hole.


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

randymcfishnsfun2 said:


> I just can't catch nice fish this season. I can catch dinks all day, most days anyway... It's been rough for me.


Same here. Dink city.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I hear ya on those dink gills. They don't excite me at all! I don't fish mogadore much since I can catch bigger panfish at the portage lakes, even though mogadore is much closer to my house! 

From the reports I'm hearing, the average size of crappie has increased at Mogadore the last couple of years. 

My uncle has had success last week catching big redears and some perch at mogadore in just 3-4' of water.


----------



## C.M.Jump (Apr 10, 2012)

bdawg said:


> _From the reports I'm hearing, the average size of crappie has increased at Mogadore the last couple of years._




Not the ones I was catching last spring. I agree it seems like the panfish in general are on the downward side of the cycle with regards to size. The key as Bdawg says is to find the redears.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

rez I have fished moggy since the 60s I have seen consistant 5-6 lb bass , big gills, perch crappy. but then the weeds went away and fish went with them.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

bustedrod said:


> rez I have fished moggy since the 60s I have seen consistant 5-6 lb bass , big gills, perch crappy. but then the weeds went away and fish went with them.


How long a go did that happen


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

man that was a long time ago , moggy was very weedy you had to fish down thru the holes in the weed beds but it was at the time the best pan fish lake in this part of ohio. then the state put in amurs to contrl the weeds, and by by weeds , eventually it went down the hill. now they put in channel cats which I can say there are a lot of cats and some hefty ones. I used too leave my boat hooked up most of the time so after work I could hit the lake, but now days I mainly fish erie because the inland lakes are mud holes to me now. used to camp out at the old camp ground , eat hot dogs and brews , and swim at the old beach. that's how long ago... I'm 66 now and have seen how sad it has become..


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

bustedrod said:


> man that was a long time ago , moggy was very weedy you had to fish down thru the holes in the weed beds but it was at the time the best pan fish lake in this part of ohio. then the state put in amurs to contrl the weeds, and by by weeds , eventually it went down the hill. now they put in channel cats which I can say there are a lot of cats and some hefty ones. I used too leave my boat hooked up most of the time so after work I could hit the lake, but now days I mainly fish erie because the inland lakes are mud holes to me now. used to camp out at the old camp ground , eat hot dogs and brews , and swim at the old beach. that's how long ago... I'm 66 now and have seen how sad it has become..


That happen at findley lake to , Amurs came no weeds and then the fishing! They wanted the paddle boats to get through the weeds better! Non fishermen don't pay **** and they have the say!!!


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

Mogadore is a challenge these days. Luckily, I fish for the peace and serenity. I do like to catch and once every couple of years I'll fry a couple up. I have nothing against fisherman keeping fish. But I've seen and heard about guys taking them out by the buckets just because they can, most likely during the spawn when they will hit anything.

Last week at CLR, we all had two snow machines speeding around for their own enjoyment. Must have been doing 70mph past 25 ice fisherman. Those guys had to be locals who know better, but their selfishness is going to help ruin whats left of Mogadore. Spring time seems to show all the trash not hidden by foliage or snow. Definitely the lake is not what it used to be. But I hope the natural process will start to swing upwards for the fishery and we continue to share our outdoor etiquette to those around us and the lake and its surrounding land can remain beautiful.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

one species will survive either man or fish


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I hope ODNR never puts Amurs in Mogadore again. Definitely not the lake it used to be! I like fishing weed edges. I don't like the lakes that don't have weeds. I don't have a fish finder, so it's hard to locate fish when you can't find a weed edge.


----------



## Willyfield (Apr 1, 2007)

You know, I think they are killing off the weed beds at Pymatuning too. I used to wade out to a beautiful weed bed, and catch a dozen crappie every night from it. I am only a mile from the lake, so you could get a lot of fish in a spring that way. About two to three years ago, the weedbed went away, and never came back. It was there for at least a decade before that. Now we catch nothing there. We didn't even go last year.


bdawg said:


> I hope ODNR never puts Amurs in Mogadore again. Definitely not the lake it used to be! I like fishing weed edges. I don't like the lakes that don't have weeds. I don't have a fish finder, so it's hard to locate fish when you can't find a weed edge.[/QUOTE


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Willyfield said:


> You know, I think they are killing off the weed beds at Pymatuning too. I used to wade out to a beautiful weed bed, and catch a dozen crappie every night from it. I am only a mile from the lake, so you could get a lot of fish in a spring that way. About two to three years ago, the weedbed went away, and never came back. It was there for at least a decade before that. Now we catch nothing there. We didn't even go last year.


I know they are killing a non native weed I think erusian milflora! Not totally sure if that's it but I know the last couple winters have not killed weeds as much and they over took pads I loved to fished


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

bustedrod said:


> man that was a long time ago , moggy was very weedy you had to fish down thru the holes in the weed beds but it was at the time the best pan fish lake in this part of ohio. then the state put in amurs to contrl the weeds, and by by weeds , eventually it went down the hill. now they put in channel cats which I can say there are a lot of cats and some hefty ones. I used too leave my boat hooked up most of the time so after work I could hit the lake, but now days I mainly fish erie because the inland lakes are mud holes to me now. used to camp out at the old camp ground , eat hot dogs and brews , and swim at the old beach. that's how long ago... I'm 66 now and have seen how sad it has become..


Sounds like the main fishing lake at my game club. Some members complained about the weeds, so the board dumped those damn Amurs in there! After a while the lake was as sterile as a glass bowl! Absolutely no cover for baitfish, panfish, or anything else. So, last year they started a program to catch or shoot as many Amurs out of the lake as possible. 

I know they are supposed to be sterile, but a whole lot more came out of that lake than went in at the beginning! 



brad crappie said:


> I know they are killing a non native weed I think erusian milflora! Not totally sure if that's it but I know the last couple winters have not killed weeds as much and they over took pads I loved to fished


You're thinking of Eurasian Milfoil. The only problem with the program is that the Amurs can't tell one weed from another. They just eat everything!


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

well being an old fart gives me a real perspective on our lakes and streams maybe not seen by others younger.. imagine a large fish tank with a nice balance of weeds rocks ect, theres happy fish but now tear all of it out so theres a bare tank, fish go bonkers don't grow well get in fights don't eat they start playin the lotto all day see what I mean.... need weed lol


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

There are amurs in mogadore. Big ones. I also had a pike or musky swim under my hole out there. Had to be 30+ inches.

You can get them out there. I fished a popular spot recently. But got away from the croud.


----------

